# New Fuel Line?



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

For those of you that have had your fuel lines replaced due to wearing caused by the fuel rail covers: is the replacement hose different? I went to my dealer this morning and they agreed that the fuel line getting cut was indeed a hazard, but the tech didn't feel right just replacing it with another line that's going to have the same problem. I have an 04 just about out from under warranty.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

And I guess another question would be if it IS NOT a different part, then what have you guys/gals done to alleviate the issue? I have already read the post about this (http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7640) and I think I am getting the impression that people have tried lots of different things. What's everyone's luck? I would really like for my car not to burn itself to the ground.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Anybody? (bump)


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

I recommend that you get the lines replaced and leave the cheezy plastic fuel rail covers off. I think they make the engine compartment look cheap. I took my off right away when I first got it home.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

DAH GTO said:


> I recommend that you get the lines replaced and leave the cheezy plastic fuel rail covers off. I think they make the engine compartment look cheap. I took my off right away when I first got it home.


I would think about doing that, but I think it's a lot easier to clean the dust from the FRC than to get down into all those little nooks and crannies.


----------

